# Newbie collection



## Lupostef

:newbie:

Hi not been on here long and haven't got a picture of everything together yet.
Need to sort all my stuff as its scattered in my shed and car boot at the moment :lol: will get a picture of everything together at the end of the week :thumb:

Had a package come this morning, as i was in need of some various re-stocks, so thought I'd share it now for a little taster of whats to come.



















Will be plenty more updates to come within the next few weeks .






















































































































Very scrappy now :lol: Will be big updates to come in the spring of everything I've got :thumb: and a better looking thread.


































































































































































.....


IMG_0631 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0632 by lupostef, on Flickr

Got a few re-stocks today and a new wax to try out 

Megs APC
Megs Super Degreaser 
Matching bottles, Megs APC, Super Degreaser & Wheel Brightener


IMG_0652 by lupostef, on Flickr

3m Masking Tape
303 Aerospace protectant
SV Crystal Rock


IMG_0653 by lupostef, on Flickr

*Swissvax Crystal Rock :argie:*


IMG_0655 by lupostef, on Flickr

Can't wait to try it along with Zymol Vintage on Thurssday on the VXR :argie: :argie: 
Going to give them a whirl on my own car with AF Desire (my current favourite wax) to see how they compare before I do the big wax test I'm planning, following on from the previous test :thumb: Just got a few more wax's to aquire before that is carried out .

*Update 30/08/2012 *

Hi :wave:

Been needing some storage and a product sort out for a while now due to loosing the old place I used to use . (long story).

Had a lot of stuff I really never use and some bits pretty much empty that I could find it in myself to chuck out :lol:

So had to make do with what I've got, which is a lot less than I did have mind, but anyhow... Been using my Nan's garage for all my detailing and storing my stuff in boxes etc in my room. But the good old Grandma'ma sorted me right out and let me use the shed which is no longer used my anyone and just collected a load of my families rubbish, old tools etc, was originally a woodwork shop but since my nan decided to sell my Grandad's/my lathe for £20 to  gardener its no longer that. I will be getting the lathe back and I can't see any refunds being issued :lol:

Anyway......

Started with a good old clear out and clean up

Befores:


IMG_0661 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0662 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0663 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0664 by lupostef, on Flickr

Was on a bit of budget here and needed some form of shelving, racking pretty much anything :lol: So took some messurments and off I went in search of something suitable :thumb: Best thing I found were some shelves from B&M of all places for £12 so snapped up 3 and went home to grab the drill .


IMG_0677 by lupostef, on Flickr

These were supposed to stand up vertically but I found them to be much stronger stacked horizontally due to the shelves being shabby mdf (get what you pay for) in this case glued together sawdust :lol: 
This wasn't originally intended but fitted perfectly messurement wise between joists etc and had a fairly large amount of stregnth, win win .

Looked like this when all put together:


IMG_0678 by lupostef, on Flickr

Got most of my bits and bobs round and got them stuck up in the shelving, couldn't stand far enough back to capture it all in the one shot but you get the idea ....


IMG_0734 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0692 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0693 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0694 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0695 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0696 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0697 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0686 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0687 by lupostef, on Flickr

As its been unusually hot for the last few days I sourced a fridge for zilch pence off a mate for my pride and joys :argie:


IMG_0756 by lupostef, on Flickr

2x Swissvax Best of Show
Swissvax Shield 
Auto Finesse Spirit
Auto Finesse Desire
Zymol Concours
1.00001x Zymol Glasur :lol:
Zymol Vintage
Swissvax Crystal Rock
Bouncers 22.

Used the original cupboard for now just for empty and spare bottles :thumb:

MF's and pad's in plastic drawer towers (big batch of both currently in the wash). 
But as you can see still a couple of drawers full.


IMG_0688 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0689 by lupostef, on Flickr

Some of the buly stuff and bags etc ...


IMG_0698 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0700 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0706 by lupostef, on Flickr

So all in all pleased to get my stuff in somewhere thats not my bedroom :lol: 
Very handly for me as well it backs onto the garage which I use so no carting products around everywhere :thumb:
Best bit it cost me less that £40 to sort everyting out  
Still need a bit more of a tidy up but had 2 days off work and had a big detail of the VXR as well, which I'll post in the showroom tomorrow, so a bit tight for time. 
Future plans, quick lick of white paint round the whole shed, which means getting everything out again but I like doing stuff  about face :lol: lifes too easy other wise eyy :thumb:. Plenty more stuff on order as well which I'll up load in my usual thread.

Thanks for reading

Stef :wave:

*Waxstock Buys *


IMG_0832 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0833 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0835 by lupostef, on Flickr

Few new additions and first page updated....

Firstly got my homemade sungun finished recently after having everything sitting for months and just being lazy not doing it :lol: Really pleased with it recomend it to anyone fantastic results for a 10th of the cost of the 3M version! Looks the part as well 


IMG_0873 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0874 by lupostef, on Flickr

Won this recently in a Dodo competion 

Dodo Juice Incredibly Edible not many of these kicking about anymore by the sounds of it as they were all eaten :lol: So will be tucked up safely in the fridge .


IMG_0875 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0876 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0877 by lupostef, on Flickr

Next Zymol HD-cleanse, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and a used pot of Zymol Creame just to try it and add to the collection.


IMG_0878 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0916 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0912 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0913 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0914 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1267 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1266 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1272 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1275 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1283 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1284 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1285 by lupostef, on Flickr

A few pictures of the fridge and its contents I finally got round to making shelves for yesterday 


IMG_1286 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1293 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1287 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1288 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1290 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1291 by lupostef, on Flickr


----------



## JakeWhite

Nice delivery there mate :thumb:


----------



## CARLTON

Mmmmm detailing products


----------



## koolaid_guy

some good stuff there mate


----------



## Lupostef

Thank you should be more Friday i think


----------



## DMH-01

Some good products you've got there mate.


----------



## Lupostef

made a few purchses today, AF tough coat, Various detailing brushes, 3 new wash mitts, couple of new buckets and grit guards, chemical guys hex pads blue and black ones and iron x. 
Think i might need a new backing plate for the pads not sure until they arrive.


----------



## scratcher

A nice delivery there dude  they'll only get more frequent now! Haha.
You can have the first collection up on the thread on edition when you get the picture of it all  I keep meaning to do one for it.


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers pal! Oh yes need to order another load but think I'll hold out untill I receive the next one! Is there a new one now or the one I was going to make? 
I don't know what happened to the old one on there?


----------



## scratcher

The new one you started. I didn't know there was one before.
I'll try and get my stuff together later.

Buying stuff gets so addictive! It's hard to convince your self that you don't need to try that wax or shampoo.


----------



## Lupostef

I haven't started it yet pal :lol: I will do next week when I get everything of mine together as need a ckear out an decide what I need restocking. Tell me about it I've got pretty much everything I need for my car and various others, can never have to much eyy .


----------



## Lupostef

The order didn't come yesterday, got to wait untill monday now! The waiting is killing me :lol:

Worst thing its at a chelmsofrd depot which is half hour away from me and they wont let me pick it up!!!!


----------



## Lupostef

Got my delivery today . Took aload of pictures of the majority of my stuff but ran out of time to get on here before work so will upload pictures when I'm home tonight


----------



## Lewisredfern001

have you used the megs tyre gel? i really rate it. very slick, although a littel slingy if too much applied


----------



## Lupostef

Yer used it a fair bit in the past thats my 2nd bottle. Its fine if left to dry for an hour or so.


----------



## Lupostef

A good amount of my stuff that was in the house today so got some pics, minus a few wax's, polishes, applicators, brushes, sponges etc.
Theres plenty more to come soon


----------



## Lupostef

Todays delivery 
Had to order a new D/A as thanks to the old man my DAS-6 was miraculously broken, could have something to do with the bathroom sink i found ontop it :lol:
So thought I'd try the megs kit while i was buying as I'd heard nothing but good stuff about it.
















Dodo Juice "Buff Daddy".
Dodo Juice Bag
2x Megs Cutting Pads
2x Megs Finishing Pads
2x Hexologic Polishing Pads
2x 3m Pads
Megs Microfibre Cutting Compound
Megs Microfibre Finishing Compound
3m Masking tape
Torch (For swirl spotting untill i can afford or make a decent one  )
Iron-X


----------



## Lupostef

The Correction Stuff:


----------



## Lupostef

Some of my favourite goodies  :








R222 Concours Look
Dodo Juice red mist
AutoFinesse Revive
Poorboys White Diamond
Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol


----------



## Lupostef

Prep/Cleanse Products:








Dodo Juice Red Mist (again)
Iron X 
Dodo Juice Spritz Bottle 
Dodo Juice Fine Grade Clay


----------



## Lupostef

Wheels/Tyres:








Zeppelin Duo Metal Polishes
Megs Tyre Gel
Planet Polish Wheel Sealant
Poorboys Wheel Sealant


----------



## Lupostef

Various Autoglym Bits & others: (Not used on my own car).


----------



## Lupostef

Not everything as previously mentioned just what I have kicking about at home. 
There is pleanty more to come soon  plus a pictures of my whole collection

Appolgies for the way I've multi posted I'm on my phone at work and is impossible to do it all in one post.
Was going to wait untill the morning but I'm so bored :lol:


----------



## Goldbug

Lupostef said:


> Some of my favourite goodies  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R222 Concours Look
> Dodo Juice red mist
> AutoFinesse Revive
> Poorboys White Diamond
> Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol


How do you find the red mist,I have mine, but too lazy to go out and detail my car


----------



## Lupostef

Yer a pleasure to work with so quick and easy and beads nicely or a quick bit of protection . Plus smells so good when sprayed you want to eat it :lol:


----------



## andrewone

Nice collection there mate!! :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Thanks .


----------



## The Doctor

That R222 wax is pretty decent. I had it years ago and it gives amazing wetness. Its the oiliest wax ive ever used, more like a glaze in paste form.


----------



## Lupostef

Lupostef said:


> The Correction Stuff:


Used my latest delivery today on my Lupo for the first time and found the compounds, how should I put it ...... SLOW! 
Anyone finding this? It is it my hard paint?


----------



## AaronGTi

Correcting a car is a slow process give it time and dont rush it, the results will come.


----------



## Lupostef

The Doctor said:


> That R222 wax is pretty decent. I had it years ago and it gives amazing wetness. Its the oiliest wax ive ever used, more like a glaze in paste form.


Pretty hard to beat in terms of glossy ness especially at its price. 
Shame it doesn't last so well :/. Need to get some more supernatural!


----------



## Lupostef

I was by no means rushing it took from 9-6 just on the correction compound and glazing and then was running out of light . Just in comparison to other products I've used is slow I think, I'll give it another couple of goes though


----------



## David Proctor

Great products..


----------



## Lupostef

Why thank you


----------



## tonyy

Nice..


----------



## Lupostef

Thanks got some more bits to try hopefully be here this week


----------



## Lupostef

Just got some more waxes  
Chemical Guys - Pete's 53 (never tried)
Dodo Juice Supernatural (re-stock)
Colli 476(re-stock)
Chemical Guys - XXX (never tried)
Dodo Juice - Hard Candy 30ml tester.

I do like my waxes


----------



## Lupostef

Couple of boring update pictures, 
Will get some pictures of the good stuff when i get a chance.


----------



## Lupostef

Picked up some Dodo Juice "Time To Dry" fairly cheap so thought it would be rude not to try it. 
Another rubbish update :lol:


----------



## TheKeano

Lol!! Collections growing quickly


----------



## Lupostef

Just slightly eyy bit worrying :lol:


----------



## TheKeano

Haha, bet your bank balance isnt enjoying all these products as much as the car lol!!


----------



## The_Bouncer

Heads up - your address showing in the above pic :thumb:


----------



## blockyou

I think this stuff are good enough


----------



## Lupostef

TheKeano said:


> Haha, bet your bank balance isnt enjoying all these products as much as the car lol!!


I think your probably right :lol: especially as with the rubbish weather can't get a chance use it .


----------



## Lupostef

The_Bouncer said:


> Heads up - your address showing in the above pic :thumb:


Cheers pal didn't even notice :lol: 
People don't know I've got Mike Tyson living in the garage though


----------



## Lupostef

Just made another rather large order! Oh dear bank balance :lol: 
Be rude not to treat myself to a christmas present or two 

Still need to get a picture of everything in my collection aswell, inbetween moving house so bit tricky at the time being.


----------



## Lupostef

Got bored with the D/A :lol:










Got another load of bits since my last update just forgot to take photos, and got another batch coming so will wait and get all the new bits together you haven't seen yet  :thumb:


----------



## simon burns

Some good gear there mate,cracking stuff :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers . As said pictures are fairly old products had a hell of a load of new bits and plenty more to come the first week of January :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Change on the wax front :lol:
Picking up some Zymol Concours tomorrow , and got AutoFinesse Triple, Glisten and Spirit on the way :thumb: 
Still need to get pictures of my last few batches aswell, this is becoming an adiction :lol:
Better than crack though i suppose even it is more addictive!


----------



## Godderz23

Great collection man. 

It's just to addictive. Used loads of my speed detailer Tuesday so thought if better order another bottle from CG. 

Another £80 down....


----------



## 7sins

Mint idea with the da bud.. Is it that sticker bomb pack from fast car you have used? Looks good

Steven


----------



## Lupostef

Godderz23 said:


> Great collection man.
> 
> It's just to addictive. Used loads of my speed detailer Tuesday so thought if better order another bottle from CG.
> 
> Another £80 down....


It is indeed mate, don't reming me of money :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

7sins said:


> Mint idea with the da bud.. Is it that sticker bomb pack from fast car you have used? Looks good
> 
> Steven


Yer mate it is :lol: not that I buy Fastcar, just thought I'd put point out there!


----------



## Lupostef

Right couple of bits here i forgot to upload after Christmas, 
AutoFinesse Citrus
Dodo Juice Mellow Yellow
AutoFinesse Tough Coat










Love AF Spirit :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Picked this up today from Gleammachine, cheers pal :thumb:

Zymol Concours!

(excuse the supposedly polished rims, a re-polish will be comencing soon :lol


















Smells so nice, can't wait to try it out  .

Few more bits should be here on monday i hope!


----------



## sean20

nice kit youv got there


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers few more additions Monday


----------



## Fish

Lupostef said:


> Yer mate it is :lol: not that I buy Fastcar


Dont worry mate, your secret is safe with us lot. LOL

Fish


----------



## stonejedi

Lupostef said:


> Smells so nice, can't wait to try it out  .


what on,toast


----------



## Lupostef

Fish said:


> Dont worry mate, your secret is safe with us lot. LOL
> 
> Fish


So long as you don't tell anyone :lol: 
Secretly buy it look at Lexus lights,body kits and exhausts you can fit your head in :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

stonejedi said:


> what on,toast


Was thinking more along the lines of beans and toast, mmmmm cinnamon :lol:


----------



## stonejedi

Nice colliection :thumb:, cinnamon you say! I was so tempted to buy that wax but my wife gave me that lookMaybe next time, let us know what you think of it when you use it.


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers, yer it's nice, used it today on my mates clio 197 there will be a full write up later tonight in it and I'm going to compare it to AutoFinesse spirit with some 50/50s during the week . 
Not the easiest of wax's to use, didn't warm I up on my hands like it says you can just went straight to application with a foam pad. Fairly easy to apply just don't leave it on to long!! Did one panel at a time and it was fine :thumb: 
Not sure I'd pay £180 for it when there's glasur about .


----------



## stonejedi

Mmmmmm glasur, my go to wax for the last couple of years definately pick some up if you can:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

I used a mates for one application nearly a year ago now before I was into detailing properly really, how do you rate it for glossiness, shine , durability etc?


----------



## *MrB*

Nice collection you have there :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Lupostef said:


> I used a mates for one application nearly a year ago now before I was into detailing properly really, how do you rate it for glossiness, shine , durability etc?


Trust me I have used lots of different. Waxs price wise from about £10 to £150 and glasur seems to always offer that little bit more with the way it goes on application,to the shine and gloss and the perfect sheeting and about 3 months plus durability depending on how you treat the car top ups with zymol detailer and washed with a wax safe shampoo,I was never sold on these expensive waxs thing until I tried glasur myself and have never looked back.


----------



## Lupostef

Interesting cheers for that. Got no clue on Concours Pros and Cons if I'm honest :lol: 
The write up for the car i did today using Zymol Concours is in the showroom now :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

I Will take a look:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Recieved some bits and bobs today including AutoFinesse Spirit  pictures up after work tonight ....


----------



## Lupostef

Yesterdays batch  been waiting to try Spirit for ages :thumb:

AutoFinesse Spirit 
AutoFinesse Triple 
AutoFinesse Glisten
9x PoorBoys Mega Delux Buffing Towels


----------



## Lupostef

Picking up some more zymol concours, glasur and carbon on Monday . Pictures to follow


----------



## stonejedi

Well done that man:thumb:,about time


----------



## Lupostef

This weeks haul 










AutoFinesse Spirit
Zymol Glasur 
Zymol Carbon
2x Zymol Concours

Really need to stop buying wax's :lol:

Considering making a new thread as its not exactly a "newbie kit" :thumb:
Still need to get a picture of the whole lot together once i get the new garage/studio sorted


----------



## stonejedi

Very nice, you guys are seriously no help for my addiction I feel I need another wax fix pretty soon:lol:


----------



## Lupostef

You are the quickest poster in the world :lol:
See how big we can get the collections when you buy i buy, when i buy you buy :thumb: :lol:
Could have a bit of a wax sale soon if I'm honest.


----------



## stonejedi

Sounds like a plan, but I have to start knocking out some details to get some use out of them:detailer: or why bother at all eh!.:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Oh yes I've been doing a fair amount myself, should take more pictures of work I've done really  always forget or there such bad quality there not worth posting :lol: 
Doesn't seem to be many if any proper detailers round my area!


----------



## ronwash

Lupostef said:


> This weeks haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AutoFinesse Spirit
> Zymol Glasur
> Zymol Carbon
> 2x Zymol Concours
> 
> Really need to stop buying wax's :lol:
> 
> Considering making a new thread as its not exactly a "newbie kit" :thumb:
> Still need to get a picture of the whole lot together once i get the new garage/studio sorted


Mate it shows youre on a MISSION..
:lol::lol:


----------



## Lupostef

Lol got so much wax it's rediculous debating selling aload or offering some 30ml testers at a small cost!


----------



## Lupostef

Made a fairly large haul today, consisting of re-stocks and a considerable amount of Chemical Guys bits as i haven't tried much of they're stuff


----------



## Godderz23

Awesome. You won't be disappointed. Huge CG fan.


----------



## Lupostef

If I remember correctly was just a couple of different snow foams to try, maxisuds and honeydew I think.
Wooly Mammoth 
Microfiber wash and pad conditioner and a few different spray bottles, couple of other bits but I've forgotten :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

Right....... First page updated,

Very scrappy now :lol: Will be big updates to come in the spring of everything I've got :thumb: and a better looking thread.

Just made 3 large orders that should be here friday or monday  :thumb:


----------



## sean20

nice collection youv got and plenty of wax 

i need to have a sort out as iv got way to much stuff but i still keep buying more


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers as soon as my orders arrive next week, probably nearly double what I already have :lol: I'll get a picture of everything together. Just sold a couple of pots of Zymol aswell


----------



## Lupostef

First batch recieved yesterday the rest should be here Monday, and ordering another lot Monday evening, will wait untill it's all arrived to get a picture up .


----------



## kempe

great collection there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers mate as previously mentioned this is no where near the whole lot. .


----------



## bazz

lovely collection there fella


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers pal :thumb: another few bits recieved today.


----------



## Lupostef

I know I said I'd wait but recieved the first order so I'll stick some piccies up .



















All Chemical Guys bits :thumb:

Watermelon air freshener
Honeydew snowfoam
Pad cleaner
Extreme maxi suds 2 
Microfibre wash
Wooley mammoth
4xspray bottles
Chemical resistant trigger bottle.


----------



## Lupostef

Nearly forgot Bouncers 22 










A fair few sample pots of wax's I'll also add to here when I get pics of all my bits together


----------



## Godderz23

Nice update dude, let me know what the snow foam is like, not sure out of that and there no touch foam to get next. 

Just got my big CG order today also.


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers matey, waiting on receiving my lance aswell never used snow foam before my only grey area. :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

Its been a while but heres the bits I recieved today, few other bits aswell just haven't had time to take pictures .

Won these in a recent Autofinesse competition  should keep me going a while .


----------



## Lupostef

Swissvax Best Of Show (BOS).

Wax collection is getting slightly excessive :lol:



















.


----------



## Godderz23

Wow. 

Stop buying wax ;-)


----------



## stonejedi

Lupostef said:


> Swissvax Best Of Show (BOS).
> 
> Wax collection is getting slightly excessive :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


go on my son:thumb:.


----------



## President Swirl

Leave some for the rest of us.


----------



## Lupostef

Godderz23 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Stop buying wax ;-)


I must admit I'm struggeling to use them all :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

stonejedi said:


> go on my son:thumb:.


....


----------



## Lupostef

President Swirl said:


> Leave some for the rest of us.


Theres plenty more out there unfortunatly for my wallet :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

Will have a new batch coming next week some time loads of bits i need to get, and if i can get a pot in time then some AF Desire aswell   been wanting it for so long!!!


----------



## ronwash

Lupostef said:


> Will have a new batch coming next week some time loads of bits i need to get, and if i can get a pot in time then some AF Desire aswell   been wanting it for so long!!!


:lol::lol::lol::argie::argie:


----------



## Lupostef

Orders going to be places tomorrow when all the stuff is back in stock at polished bliss. 

It's a big one at that


----------



## Alzak

I also could not resist and make some order with PB few day ago ... few more offers like that and I will be skint ( but will be nice to have different brand in 3 for 2 offer next month LOL)


----------



## Lupostef

Tell me about it to good an offer to pass up :thumb: I dount that will happen mate, SV 3 for 2 I'd be all over it .


----------



## Lupostef

Right massive Auto Finesse order placed from Polished Bliss :thumb:

And some Gtechniq bits from Elite Car Care plus a few other bits . The VXR will be pampered with some new goodies for its first detailing


----------



## Godderz23

Sold the lupo mate?


----------



## Lupostef

I have indeed mate . Everythings gone now my whole collection of wheels aswell .


----------



## Godderz23

Ah nevermind, Astra or corsa VXR?


----------



## Trip tdi

Lovely collection their, must of cost you fortune, but great products.


----------



## Lupostef

Godderz23 said:


> Ah nevermind, Astra or corsa VXR?


Corsa VXR, did toy with the idea of an Astra but really don't need anything that big yet. Had enough of the whole dub scene aswell to be honest to "clicky" for my liking.


----------



## Lupostef

Trip tdi said:


> Lovely collection their, must of cost you fortune, but great products.


Cheers mate I'm not actually sure what I've spent :lol: quite a few bits are going to have to go up for sale soon after I've recieved the latest load


----------



## Godderz23

Cool dude, look forward to your detail write up. 

Yeah I know, edition38 is full of it.


----------



## Lupostef

It'll be next week providing everything gets here on time . 
Tell me about it!! I bid farewell to edition in my build thread the other day :lol:.


----------



## Lupostef

Recieved both of my two orders today  Lots of AutoFinesse bits and Gtechniq and some re-stocks :thumb:

*This batch from Elite Car Care:*





































Elite car care drying towel

Chemical Guys Hex-Logic 5.5" Green cutting pad

Chemical Guys Hex-Logic 5.5" Black glazing pad

6x Foam applicators

Dodo Juice Bouncers 22

Dodo Juice born slippery refill

Megs #205

Gtechniq I1
Gtechniq G4
Gtechniq G3
Gtechniq G2
Gtechniq G1

Megs interior AP brush.

*Second batch from Polished Bliss:*




























*AutoFinesse Desire :argie:*

Been Buzzing for this  got pot number #10


----------



## sean20

nice order got a grate collection there


----------



## Lupostef

.....


----------



## Lupostef

First page updated and last order on page 12 :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

A fair bit of my stuff (non AutoFinesse). Is going up for sale in the coming week/s. if anyone wants any bits feel free to PM me, might save me a bit of advertising time :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

Lupostef said:


> Thank you should be more Friday i think


looking good there Lupostef nice collection coming along :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers mate .


----------



## Lupostef

A few more bits coming this week


----------



## cobra

wow great collection there!


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers.


----------



## Lupostef

haven't updated this in a while , still been spending like a freak at times :lol:

Got some very nice LSP's recently though and a special one bought today


----------



## Alzak

So which special wax You bought ??


----------



## Lupostef

Colli 476 .


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice collection stef.


----------



## Lupostef

It's no where near the full extent pal. I'm in the process of sorting the she's out so I'll get some pics up when it's all nicely layed out rather than boxed up .


----------



## ronwash

Lupostef said:


> Colli 476 .


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lupostef

. Need a new mini fridge for the Lsp's, going to get one this week and I'll stick some pics up :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

*A couple of recent purchses  :argie:*


IMG_0631 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0632 by lupostef, on Flickr

I'm in the process of sorting everything out at the moment and planning on a few special new bits with no expense spared :argie: so I'll get some pics up soon :thumb:

Stef :wave:


----------



## Lupostef

Some new bits should be en route for tomorrow :thumb:
Plus another very special wax  :wacko:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Nice, do you need two best of show?  would love to try bos


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice stef.


----------



## A5HLEY

Keep buying, im loving this


----------



## Lupostef

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice, do you need two best of show?  would love to try bos


Probably not :lol: ones pretty much empty and one is brand new :thumb: I'm sure there will be a sample run of it soon .



Zetec-al said:


> Nice stef.


Cheers . Really need to get some space sorted and some pictures up!


----------



## Lupostef

A5HLEY said:


> Keep buying, im loving this


Thanks  I'm sure there will be many more purchases


----------



## B0DSKI

Looking good Stef. 
Nice collection mate


----------



## Lupostef

B0DSKI said:


> Looking good Stef.
> Nice collection mate


Cheers mate theres plenty more .


----------



## Lupostef

*Got a few re-stocks today and a new wax to try out 

Megs APC
Megs Super Degreaser 
Matching bottles, Megs APC, Super Degreaser & Wheel Brightener*


IMG_0652 by lupostef, on Flickr

*3m Masking Tape
303 Aerospace protectant
SV Crystal Rock
*

IMG_0653 by lupostef, on Flickr

*Swissvax Crystal Rock :argie:*


IMG_0655 by lupostef, on Flickr

*Can't wait to try it along with Zymol Vintage on Thurssday on the VXR :argie: :argie: 
Going to give them a whirl on my own car with AF Desire (my current favourite wax) to see how they compare before I do the big wax test I'm planning, following on from the previous test :thumb: Just got a few more wax's to aquire before that is carried out .*


----------



## DMH-01

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Go on my son,how time flys glad to see your still at it buying stuff to try and still got the DW bug:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

stonejedi said:


> Go on my son,how time flys glad to see your still at it buying stuff to try and still got the DW bug:thumb:


I'm more than at it pal, on it like a bonnet :lol: these are all re-stocks!!

I've said this about 10 times recently but I'll sort out some storage this week and get some pictures of 90%+ of my stuff, I think you'll be impressed 

Need some advice on wax's fridges as well, what do you do for storage?


----------



## stonejedi

Garage with shelfs and cupboards a large beer fridge for my beers and cough!!!waxs.and those large plastic storage containers for my microfibre and drying towels and a smaller plastic container for my polishing and cutting pads.


----------



## stonejedi

Products do take up a lot of room especially when you have the kind of collection that we both have LOl,it was mad before when it was all in the house it use to drive my wife up the wall so that's when I had to reavaluate the situation and store smart but I guess it does help if you have a garage.


----------



## AaronGTi

you doing cars part time now mate?


----------



## Lupostef

stonejedi said:


> Garage with shelfs and cupboards a large beer fridge for my beers and cough!!!waxs.and those large plastic storage containers for my microfibre and drying towels and a smaller plastic container for my polishing and cutting pads.





stonejedi said:


> Products do take up a lot of room especially when you have the kind of collection that we both have LOl,it was mad before when it was all in the house it use to drive my wife up the wall so that's when I had to reavaluate the situation and store smart but I guess it does help if you have a garage.


Cheers for the pointers .
Mines all in the house at the moment, live with the parents still being a young fledgling that hasn't flown the nest yet :lol: I've got a workshop and garage and a property I use for my detailing so going to sort something out there I think Thursday :thumb: is it sad I'm actually really looking forward to cleaning it all out and getting them in there? :lol:.


----------



## Lupostef

AaronGTi said:


> you doing cars part time now mate?


I wish pal! There's no way of getting the establishment or even an opertunity in doing so in the off the end of the world town I live in :lol: which is absolutely gutting as I'm startig to despise my current job and position and it would be a route in life I think I'd enjoy hop, skipping and jumping down!

I have a lot of people approach me asking for there cars done but they're not willing to part with much more than a few quid and a few hours. Basically after valeting, which is something I'm not prepared to do especially for people a barely know, take of time, product cost etc and barely break even :lol: I wouldn't be happy with the work I would be doing for such jobs as its never anywhere near what I/one is capable of achieving no matter of the owner knows or not!

However I do have a small fleet of friends etc cars that I do/help them with. Just enjoy doing them and showing them what it's about :thumb: got a few fairly large details inc wet sanding etc that have been done with friends but haven't posted in the showroom due to them beig paid work!! 
Also I don't use a rotary on my own car let alone other people's as I'm still practicing and don't feel I could work fast enough via D/A.

All in all I may as well live in a third world county and cut my losses :wall: :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

Wow absolute rant :lol: I'll keep smiling and taking my happy pills telling myself there's light at the end of the tunnel :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

it sounds about right to me:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Been a busy boy today sorting out some budget home made shelving and storage for my gear, getting up bright and early to finish it off in the morning so expect lots of pictures .


----------



## Lupostef

Hi :wave:

Been needing some storage and a product sort out for a while now due to loosing the old place I used to use . (long story).

Had a lot of stuff I really never use and some bits pretty much empty that I could find it in myself to chuck out :lol:

So had to make do with what I've got, which is a lot less than I did have mind, but anyhow... Been using my Nan's garage for all my detailing and storing my stuff in boxes etc in my room. But the good old Grandma'ma sorted me right out and let me use the shed which is no longer used my anyone and just collected a load of my families rubbish, old tools etc, was originally a woodwork shop but since my nan decided to sell my Grandad's/my lathe for £20 to  gardener its no longer that. I will be getting the lathe back and I can't see any refunds being issued :lol:

Anyway......

Started with a good old clear out and clean up

Befores:


IMG_0661 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0662 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0663 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0664 by lupostef, on Flickr

Was on a bit of budget here and needed some form of shelving, racking pretty much anything :lol: So took some messurments and off I went in search of something suitable :thumb: Best thing I found were some shelves from B&M of all places for £12 so snapped up 3 and went home to grab the drill .


IMG_0677 by lupostef, on Flickr

These were supposed to stand up vertically but I found them to be much stronger stacked horizontally due to the shelves being shabby mdf (get what you pay for) in this case glued together sawdust :lol: 
This wasn't originally intended but fitted perfectly messurement wise between joists etc and had a fairly large amount of stregnth, win win .

Looked like this when all put together:


IMG_0678 by lupostef, on Flickr

Got most of my bits and bobs round and got them stuck up in the shelving, couldn't stand far enough back to capture it all in the one shot but you get the idea ....


IMG_0734 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0692 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0693 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0694 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0695 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0696 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0697 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0686 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0687 by lupostef, on Flickr

As its been unusually hot for the last few days I sourced a fridge for zilch pence off a mate for my pride and joys :argie:


IMG_0756 by lupostef, on Flickr

2x Swissvax Best of Show
Swissvax Shield 
Auto Finesse Spirit
Auto Finesse Desire
Zymol Concours
1.00001x Zymol Glasur :lol:
Zymol Vintage
Swissvax Crystal Rock
Bouncers 22.

Used the original cupboard for now just for empty and spare bottles :thumb:

MF's and pad's in plastic drawer towers (big batch of both currently in the wash). 
But as you can see still a couple of drawers full.


IMG_0688 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0689 by lupostef, on Flickr

Some of the buly stuff and bags etc ...


IMG_0698 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0700 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0706 by lupostef, on Flickr

So all in all pleased to get my stuff in somewhere thats not my bedroom :lol: 
Very handly for me as well it backs onto the garage which I use so no carting products around everywhere :thumb:
Best bit it cost me less that £40 to sort everyting out  
Still need a bit more of a tidy up but had 2 days off work and had a big detail of the VXR as well, which I'll post in the showroom tomorrow, so a bit tight for time. 
Future plans, quick lick of white paint round the whole shed, which means getting everything out again but I like doing stuff  about face :lol: lifes too easy other wise eyy :thumb:. Plenty more stuff on order as well which I'll up load in my usual thread.

Thanks for reading 
Stef :wave:

*Waxstock haul *


----------



## Lupostef

*Waxstock buys *

Bought a few little bits including my new Flex PE14-2-150 :argie: :argie: .


IMG_0832 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0833 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0835 by lupostef, on Flickr


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice stef. You used the flex yet?


----------



## AaronGTi

Lovely mate and that Flex :argie:


----------



## Lupostef

Zetec-al said:


> Nice stef. You used the flex yet?


Cheers pal, no I haven't had the chance yet  still need to get a 75mm backing plate.


----------



## Lupostef

AaronGTi said:


> Lovely mate and that Flex :argie:


Cheers mate  Is a nice looking little beasty aint it :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

Theres a few more bits to come again, going on the KDS training day as well so might wait to see what I like the feel of there before buying any more polish/pad related bits :thumb: 
















I'm sure that logical thinking will last about another 10 minutes :lol:


----------



## Zetec-al

Flexipads 75mm backing plate is good.


----------



## Lupostef

That's the one I was looking at, looks similar in colour to my 3M 125mm backing plate as well. I'm fussing like that . :lol:


----------



## talisman

Lupostef said:


> That's the one I was looking at, looks similar in colour to my 3M 125mm backing plate as well. I'm fussing like that . :lol:


You,ll love the flex,very nice machine just seems a bit easier to use on the side panels...glad to see some g-tec creeping in there:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

Lupostef said:


> That's the one I was looking at, looks similar in colour to my 3M 125mm backing plate as well. I'm fussing like that . :lol:


Yeah mate looks very similar!


----------



## Lupostef

talisman said:


> You,ll love the flex,very nice machine just seems a bit easier to use on the side panels...glad to see some g-tec creeping in there:thumb:


:lol: I am creeping to the dark side, going to order me C1 next month which I'm sure you'll be even more pleased to see  
Still gone Nuba cold turkey mate? :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

Quite a bit more to come this week again .


----------



## ronwash

Stef congrats!
the flex is a great addition to your collection.
a superb machine..
have fun bud :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers mate . Still haven't used it holding out until the KDS training day :thumb: 

How have you got on with your samples pal?


----------



## ronwash

Lupostef said:


> Cheers mate . Still haven't used it holding out until the KDS training day :thumb:
> 
> How have you got on with your samples pal?


HOOO,your samples a having a great time on a few happy cars..
still waiting for some KKKKKKKOOOOOOORRRRRRRREEEEEEEEE dark :argie:samples..:lol::lol:
Take into consideration that im not paying the VAT..i think we can maybe work something out if you like to.
Anyway,im waiting to hear some flex review,
you wont believe how powerful and smooth working it is.
cheers.
:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

ronwash said:


> HOOO,your samples a having a great time on a few happy cars..
> still waiting for some KKKKKKKOOOOOOORRRRRRRREEEEEEEEE dark :argie:samples..:lol::lol:
> Take into consideration that im not paying the VAT..i think we can maybe work something out if you like to.
> Anyway,im waiting to hear some flex review,
> you wont believe how powerful and smooth working it is.
> cheers.
> :thumb:


Good man :thumb:

I'll post up a little review when my grubby little mitts get on it :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

Few new additions and first page updated....

Firstly got my homemade sungun finished recently after having everything sitting for months and just being lazy not doing it :lol: Really pleased with it recomend it to anyone fantastic results for a 10th of the cost of the 3M version! Looks the part as well 


IMG_0873 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0874 by lupostef, on Flickr

Won this recently in a Dodo competion 

Dodo Juice Incredibly Edible not many of these kicking about anymore by the sounds of it as they were all eaten :lol: So will be tucked up safely in the fridge .


IMG_0875 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0876 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0877 by lupostef, on Flickr

Next Zymol HD-cleanse, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and a used pot of Zymol Creame just to try it and add to the collection.


IMG_0878 by lupostef, on Flickr


----------



## jlw41

Nice collection that :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers pal .


----------



## Pugboi

That's some collection mate !! :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Pugboi said:


> That's some collection mate !! :thumb:


Cheers pal. :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Got a few new compounds and pads on order to try out after the KDS day. And a few other bits I need . 

Although "need" is starting to be debatable :lol:


----------



## a1diamond

OMG you could open a shop LOL, at least your keeping the economic growth up, I don't see how we are in a recession when you keep buying this amount of equipment.
You keep going Cameron with love you:thumb:


----------



## dooka

You guys who post all this stuff, are just asking to be burgled.. ..


----------



## jlw41

dooka said:


> You guys who post all this stuff, are just asking to be burgled.. ..


This is how I now picture Dooka :lol:


----------



## MEH4N

great collection stef

this habit is too addictive


----------



## Lupostef

dooka said:


> You guys who post all this stuff, are just asking to be burgled.. ..


:lol: there's not a single person on the forum that knows where I live. But I do get what your saying.


----------



## Lupostef

Loads of bits turned up yesterday, and should be more today or tomorrow so will wait for then to stick it all up on here .


----------



## Lupostef

Took a couple of deliveries over the last 2 days . Few new bits to try and a few re-stocks :thumb: Ordered from Polished Bliss and Elite Car Care.


IMG_0916 by lupostef, on Flickr

Auto Finesse - Finale 5L
Auto Finesse - Avalanche 5L
Elite IPA - 5L


IMG_0912 by lupostef, on Flickr

After trying the Scholl range at the KDS day and really liking them thought it would be rude not to make a purchse .
Scholl S3
Scholl S17+
Scholl S40
CG Hexlogic Yellow x2
CG Hexlogic Green
3m Yellow
3m Blue


IMG_0913 by lupostef, on Flickr

Auto Finesse - Total
Auto Finesse - Finale (chucked out my old empty bottle but needed a new one for the 5L refill :lol:, I'm a freak like that).
Auto Finesse - Berry air freshners x2
PB Brush
A few more pump heads for 5L bottles

Plus the stand halogen in the first picture :thumb:


IMG_0914 by lupostef, on Flickr


----------



## *MrB*

Very nice, got my first Auto Finesse stuff the other day (glass cleaner), really impressed!
Need to get some more stuff I think


----------



## Lupostef

*MrB* said:


> Very nice, got my first Auto Finesse stuff the other day (glass cleaner), really impressed!
> Need to get some more stuff I think


You do pal theres nothing I've used that I wouldn't buy again


----------



## ronwash

Lupostef said:


> Took a couple of deliveries over the last 2 days . Few new bits to try and a few re-stocks :thumb: Ordered from Polished Bliss and Elite Car Care.
> 
> 
> IMG_0916 by lupostef, on Flickr
> 
> Auto Finesse - Finale 5L
> Auto Finesse - Avalanche 5L
> Elite IPA - 5L
> 
> 
> IMG_0912 by lupostef, on Flickr
> 
> After trying the Scholl range at the KDS day and really liking them thought it would be rude not to make a purchse .
> Scholl S3
> Scholl S17+
> Scholl S40
> CG Hexlogic Yellow x2
> CG Hexlogic Green
> 3m Yellow
> 3m Blue
> 
> 
> IMG_0913 by lupostef, on Flickr
> 
> Auto Finesse - Total
> Auto Finesse - Finale (chucked out my old empty bottle but needed a new one for the 5L refill :lol:, I'm a freak like that).
> Auto Finesse - Berry air freshners x2
> PB Brush
> A few more pump heads for 5L bottles
> 
> Plus the stand halogen in the first picture :thumb:
> 
> 
> IMG_0914 by lupostef, on Flickr


Stef,you just dont stop...:wave:
i love reading your collection posts..
if i may suggest,work the scholl compounds only with scholl pads,
belive me,i tried almost every combo you can think of..:wall:


----------



## Lupostef

ronwash said:


> Stef,you just dont stop...:wave:
> i love reading your collection posts..
> if i may suggest,work the scholl compounds only with scholl pads,
> belive me,i tried almost every combo you can think of..:wall:


Cheers mate :lol: if its something I enjoy then why not .

Ahhh don't tell me that ill have to buy them as well :lol:. I used the Scholl compounds with a CG hex pads on a training day and they worked together fantasticly, used S3 with CG yellow and S17 with CG green. ill wait and see how I get on and probably by the scholl range anyway I like the look of the spider pads so I reckon I'll be going for then in the next order .


----------



## Brigham1806

good collection


----------



## dave-g

Man you've got a major habit! Awesome collection of gear though, do you just do your corsa with it, or others too?

Oh and where abouts did you get your lights mate? After one myself!


----------



## Lupostef

dave-g said:


> Man you've got a major habit! Awesome collection of gear though, do you just do your corsa with it, or others too?
> 
> Oh and where abouts did you get your lights mate? After one myself!


I do a fair few others as well but nothing week in week out :lol: Just like getting bits to try.

Got my halogens from Elite Car Care mate. Sure they can be found else where cheaper but was convieniant with an order :thumb:


----------



## Pugboi

Where did you get the af posters like the ones in your first page pic's ??


----------



## VenomUK

Some good products there and money buring a hole in your pocket  nice work


----------



## Lupostef

Pugboi said:


> Where did you get the af posters like the ones in your first page pic's ??


They're post cards mate. Come with every order direct from Auto Finesse :thumb:.


----------



## Lupostef

VenomUK said:


> Some good products there and money buring a hole in your pocket  nice work


Cheers pal.


----------



## Pugboi

Lupostef said:


> They're post cards mate. Come with every order direct from Auto Finesse :thumb:.


They are pimp :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

You have far too much spare cash Stef! your collection is growing rapidly!


----------



## Lupostef

Zetec-al said:


> You have far too much spare cash Stef! your collection is growing rapidly!


Thats debatable pal :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

There's going to be quite a few bits from my collection up for sale in the coming weeks, especially from the wax stash as I'm going to be sourcing something a bit special :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Lupostef said:


> There's going to be quite a few bits from my collection up for sale in the coming weeks, especially from the wax stash as I'm going to be sourcing something a bit special :thumb:


Hell yeh! You going for it?


----------



## Lupostef

Ns1980 said:


> Hell yeh! You going for it?


Yer mate I reckon so just dropped a message regarding what we spoke about. Won't be until the end of the month a I'm off snowboarding just so I can work out what funds not to spend on beer :lol: I'm the meantime ill be sticking some bits up for sale to help fund what I after :thumb:


----------



## Ryboy_23

some good stuff there pal looks dead smart keep us updated


----------



## Lupostef

Haven't updated much here for quite a while! I've got 2 fairly large orders on the way, mostly re-stocks of pads and a few other bits, but there is a few new bits to try, hoping both are here before the weekend and ill get some pics up .


----------



## Lupostef

Been a little quiet on here recently I've had a lot on... Here's some of the latest bits of Auto Finesse and Scholl I've got my mitts on.....


IMG_1267 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1266 by lupostef, on Flickr

There's a few other bits as well but haven't taken any photos etc, theres a pad restock on order that might turn up one day :tumbleweed:


----------



## TopSport+

wow:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

I've gone a bit mental this week and should have quite a few new bits arriving for the weekend. I'll make sure I post them up as I keep forgetting to add new stuff :lol:


----------



## ski nautique

loving this thread


----------



## bidderman1969

cracking collection there fella


----------



## Lupostef

bidderman1969 said:


> cracking collection there fella


Its just got a few new additions thanks to someone :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

Lupostef said:


> Its just got a few new additions thanks to someone :thumb:


dodo related?


----------



## Lupostef

Yup I've been a busy boy and sourced myself a fair few bits 

Some other stuff as well  


Dodo bits;
-Cream Egg #120
-Skull Candy matching number #120 (quite pleased with that getting them matching) 
-Purple Haze Glass Jar - 98% full 
-Hard Candy Glass Jar - 90% full 
-Light Fantastic Glass Jar - 90% full 
-Diamond White Glass Jar - about 75% full 
-Rainforest Rub Glass Jar - about 75% full 
-Orange Crush Glass Jar - about 60% full 

So I'm only after Banana Armour and Blue Velvet now and I'll be chuffed with my collection


----------



## Lupostef

......


----------



## MEH4N

now stef that is an awesome collection to be proud off. :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Not until I've sourced the rest of it :lol: 

Just the long wait for BA and BV now


----------



## bidderman1969

Lupostef said:


> Yup I've been a busy boy and sourced myself a fair few bits
> 
> Some other stuff as well
> 
> Dodo bits;
> -Cream Egg #120
> -Skull Candy matching number #120 (quite pleased with that getting them matching)
> -Purple Haze Glass Jar - 98% full
> -Hard Candy Glass Jar - 90% full
> -Light Fantastic Glass Jar - 90% full
> -Diamond White Glass Jar - about 75% full
> -Rainforest Rub Glass Jar - about 75% full
> -Orange Crush Glass Jar - about 60% full
> 
> So I'm only after Banana Armour and Blue Velvet now and I'll be chuffed with my collection


Need a pic of all them together


----------



## Lupostef

I will do mate, there's been a fair few new additions ill see if I can get one of the whole lot together :thumb: 

Got a fancy new wax fridge as well so ill get all them together .


----------



## Scrim-1-

Just need rubbish boys original edition to go with the dodo glass jars


----------



## Lupostef

I know, if only I knew someone that had one :lol: 

I can't at the moment mate, I've spent wayyyy to much this month as the pics will show in a min


----------



## nuberlis

Huge collection with great products!
RBOE is in stock again if you like to get a jar.


----------



## Scrim-1-

nuberlis said:


> Huge collection with great products!
> RBOE is in stock again if you like to get a jar.


So it is, I thought this had stopped production a long time ago.


----------



## Lupostef

Right as mentioned earlier heres this weeks purchases 

Raceglaze Black Label 
Carpro wash mitt
Valetpro Sponge swab things :lol:
Dodo Juice Carnauba Cream Egg #120


IMG_1272 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1275 by lupostef, on Flickr

Now onto the Dodo Juice collectables  
Matching numbers #120 Dodo Juice Carnauba Cream Egg and Skull Candy :thumb:


IMG_1283 by lupostef, on Flickr

Glass Jars so far :thumb:
-Purple Haze Glass Jar - 98% full 
-Hard Candy Glass Jar - 90% full 
-Light Fantastic Glass Jar - 90% full 
-Diamond White Glass Jar - 80% full 
-Rainforest Rub Glass Jar - 80% full 
-Orange Crush Glass Jar - about 65% full


IMG_1284 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1285 by lupostef, on Flickr

So I'm only after Banana Armour and Blue Velvet now and I'll be chuffed with my collection, so if anyones got either they fancy getting rid of I'll gladly take them at a price of course :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

i think BA will be up for sale soon as there are bloody loads of them about. i just sold mine to paul or you could have bought it. good luck on the search.


----------



## Lupostef

Yer I know one of the most seen up for sale, haven't seen any for a while though . 

Also haven't seen a Blue Velvet for ages! Need to get them asap, and an old labeled Lime Prime wouldn't go a miss either


----------



## bidderman1969

I sold a blue velvet last year, in a glass jar too


----------



## Lupostef

Gutted mate, I would have had that as well :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

Sorted the shelving for my new wax fridge today. Had to source some Perspex to knock something up but looks really good . 
I'll get the pictures up tomorrow after I've been to KDS :thumb: also totalled up what I've spent on waxes and was nearly sick :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

.....


----------



## MEH4N

love the fridge :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Mehan said:


> love the fridge :thumb:


More pictures are edited in that post now also mate


----------



## Lupostef

A few pictures of the fridge and its contents I finally got round to making shelves for yesterday  Think I might have a problem and I've sold a fair bit recently :lol:
Went to the KDS open day and aquired a new wax to sit amongst the collection :thumb:


IMG_1286 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1293 by lupostef, on Flickr

The top shelf:
Swissvax BOS x2 
Swissvax Shield 
Swissvax Crystal Rock


IMG_1287 by lupostef, on Flickr

Second sheld down:
Zymol Glasur x2
Zymol Concours
Raceglaze Black Label 
Zymol Vintage 4oz


IMG_1288 by lupostef, on Flickr

Third shelf down:
Auto Finesse Spirit 
Auto Finesse Desire
Auto Finesse Illusion
Dodo Juice Carnauba Cream Egg #120/274
Dodo Juice Skull Candy #120/666
Dodo Juice Incredible Edible 
Dodo Juice Hard Candy


IMG_1290 by lupostef, on Flickr

Fourth Shelf:
Look up a bit and it explains the contents :lol:
Dodo Glass Jars


IMG_1291 by lupostef, on Flickr

Right at the very bottom which can be seen in the first pic are:
Illusion sample 
Bouncers 22 sample 
Bouncers 22


----------



## jamesgti

Wow awesome collection mate.


----------



## Stephenmoore30

We're did you get the fridge mate? Is it a wine cooler jobie? Looks great !!!


----------



## ski nautique

simply awesome


----------



## Lupostef

jamesgti said:


> Wow awesome collection mate.





ski nautique said:


> simply awesome


Cheers fella's



Stephenmoore30 said:


> We're did you get the fridge mate? Is it a wine cooler jobie? Looks great !!!


I got it from a mate, it was a wine cooler but won't go any lower than 8 degrees anymore for some reason, so is ideal for my waxes . I couldn't tell you where he would have got it from though.


----------



## TopSport+

stunning!!!


----------



## Lupostef

TopSport+ said:


> stunning!!!


That's about the 4th time you've made a one word commen like that on this thread mate :lol:


----------

